# Update



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone from a few months back when I first joined is still around, but I haven't been on here for quite a while and thought I'd pop on, give an update, and see how everyone is doing.

Our divorce should've been final about three weeks ago but his lawyer has been on vacation...figures. Regardless, there is a light at the end of the tunnel. We have been getting along very well for a while now...not sure if it will last but I'm enjoying the peacefulness for now. Our 5-year-old has been doing amazing and seems to be adjusting quite well with his/our new normal. All in all life is good.

Hope all of you are doing well...would love to hear updates from my old buddies if you're still around. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

glad to hear it!


----------



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

SVL,

Missed you, girlfriend  Glad you are doing well!

I'm going thru a new phase and don't know how to process it...check out my post in the private members section.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Glad you and your son are doing well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## forumman83 (Aug 12, 2012)

Good to hear. It would be interesting to hear exactly how things played out for you (i.e. were there attempts at R? etc.)


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey hot one.

Good to hear from you. Stick around and help others. I love reading your posts (okay, I miss looking at your pictures too!)


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

Sadsoul - I will have to pop over there and check it out.  

forumman83 - I deleted all of my original threads outlining my story, but we have had a bumpy road. No attempts at reconciliation. Sometimes in life enough is just enough.

Synth - there's my buddy.  I went dress shopping the other day and thought of you as I took a pic of one to send to my SIL. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

SVL!!! Glad to see you.  I've been lurking for the past month...super busy at work and emotionally drained. Still no contact with the ex, who I suppose has gone off the deep end. Never came back for the rest of his stuff, avoids calls from his aging parents, etc. I am staying single and trying to learn to enjoy it. :/ Up, Script, Angel and others are keeping me going. We all miss you!


----------



## coachman (Jan 31, 2012)

Good mornin SVL.


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

MA - sorry to hear. It's hard to say why people do the things that they do, but glad to hear you seem to be doing well through it all. You deserve so much better. 

Coach - ahhhhhh coach. My soft spot.  Missed ya. How you been?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coachman (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey little lady..you have been missed. 

I've been doing really well. Took the kids on their first camping trip last weekend. Just the three of us and we had an amazing time. Today was my daughters 6th birthday at the pool with her friends. 

Time has healed and continues to heal a lot of wounds.

I'd like to hear more about your soft spot though..


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice to see you again SVL


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

When you get a hottie to think of you when dress-shopping, you've done something right.

Maybe I should add this to Synthetic's 10 Commandments (TM):

*Synthetic's 10 Commandments* (Now 11):

1. Read this link - *Just Let Them Go*

2. Follow the following rules: *The 180 degree rules*

3. Read this book in the next 24 hours: https://7chan.org/lit/src/Robert_Glo...r_Nice_Guy.pdf

4. Separate all finances and stop supporting her 'single' lifestyle 

5. Book a counseling appointment ASAP 

6. I don't care how you do it, but *sweat the pain of anxiety out*. Treadmills are your best friend. Use them. This is very important: You need to physically feel spent before you hit bed every night. 

7. Think a lot, read a lot, and cry as needed - This particular link should be open in your browser at all times and read multiple times: DO YOU LOVE TO BE NEEDED, OR NEED TO BE LOVED?

8. Find your social worth by socializing with as many people as possible (females work better). Spend times with friends, but don't just settle for your circle of friends. This is the best time to make new ones and feel attractive/attracted. You're not looking for sex or a relationship. You're looking for natural human attraction between you and others. 

9. Do whatever it takes to go on a trip that involves a long flight, preferably to a country where English or your first language is not spoken 

10. Start living an 'overly' fun life without feeling any guilt. This is the hardest task ahead. It's important to wash the guilt out of yourself once you have realized where it originates from via all the reading and counseling you've done. 

*11. Chat with SVL and look at her pictures everyday.*


----------

